# Newbie



## StephenO (May 10, 2015)

Hi everyone. My name is Stephen O'Connor and I now live in Nayarit, Mexico. I am originally from San Diego where I was a composer and jazz musician.
I am married to a wonderful Canadian lady from Quebec and we enjoy traveling from Mexico to her cottage on a lake in Quebec. 
I look for forward to learning all the bits of wisdom posted on this site!
Thanks for allowing me to participate.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome, Stephen and I have no question that you will like Nayarit no matter whether you reside inland or on the beach. Good to have another jazz musician around here. I had a wonderful time playing drums for a jazz band while a kid back in the 1960s in rural Alabama. However, I lacked the skills to compose and, actually, as those nights we were playing continued and the next morning came about, we normally became less composed as the Black Lable Jack Daniels did its duty. We live at Lake Chapala and in the Chiapas Highlands but explored Nayarit , especially the beach communities when searching for a second home site. We finally settled on San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas splitting our time between San Cristóbal and Chapala seasonally every year. Chiapas is very different from any place we have visited in Nayarit but Nayarit in in my opinion, a great place generally speaking. You should really enjoy living there. 

Once again, welcome. Stick with this fórum if you can as it can be a lot of fun.


----------



## StephenO (May 10, 2015)

*Thanks*

Hi Hound Dog. Thanks for your comments. We are in Lo de Marcos and loving it. What a wonderful community. Wow, Chiapas? I love it there as well. 
Please stay in touch.

Stephen


----------



## barismanco (May 19, 2015)

Hello my friends. My name is baris and I now live in heathrow, UK.I like traveling and hiking and blogging about my adventures.I like this forum becoz its easy to navigate.
Thanks for allowing me to participate.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

barismanco said:


> Hello my friends. My name is baris and I now live in heathrow, UK.I like traveling and hiking and blogging about my adventures.I like this forum becoz its easy to navigate.
> Thanks for allowing me to participate.


:welcome:


----------

